# Buffalo Litha's



## Nawakwa (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello to everyone here, I was surfing the web looking for information on two Buffalo's and found this site. Looks very interesting and I do have a favorite bottle I'd like to toss out later and see what anyone has to say. Right now though I'm looking for concrete information on the teal and honey amber Buffalo Litha's. I held a teal in my hand a few weeks ago at a auction and have seen photo's of two others that are supposed to be the real deal. Several have been on the bay but mostly repros. Can anyone here help me find some pictures of the original amber? Plenty of the repros of these on the bay also. I have even seen a pink one (LOL), I would also like to have a look at the cobalt one.


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's some discussions on the Buffalo Water, and a gowith from my collection.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/searchpro.asp?phrase=Buffalo+lithia&author=&forumid=ALL&topicreply=both&message=body&timeframe=%3E&timefilter=0&language=single&top=300&criteria=AND&minRank=0&sortMethod=r&submitbutton=+OK+


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome, I'm not aware of any repro's if we're talking about the same thing. Buffalo lithia water with the seated lady. I have seen the teal and the amber once but they are very uncommon.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 2, 2007)

I have seen repros in Pink, Amber and Teal. The pink is easy because it wasn't made. The ambers are more difficult, I currently have one that I'm sure is new and two that I'd bet the farm are old. I've chased the Teal several times I know there are two different designs at least on the old ones. I'm pretty sure the color varies but I haven't caught up with enough old ones to be 100% sure. I've never seen it but the first Buffalo Litha Water has been described to me by the fellow who found it. He said its cobalt blue with a circle and star with Buffalo Litha Water embossed on the front. I have also seen an unopened one that was unique.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not sure how to include links here yet but on the bay is another of the repro Buffalo bottles, Old Blue Buffalo Mineral Spring Medica Water Bottle. This one is "a Old Antique late 1800's Blue Buffalo Mineral Spring Nature Materia Medica Water Bottle" it is the first one in this color I have seen in the new bottles. The design is an exact match for the new amber and shows the subtle differences from my originals.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 7, 2007)

In case anyone's interested this link is still good for a bottle auction I attended a few weeks ago chasing a teal Buffalo water. There were lots of other really nice bottles there as well. Click on view photo gallery.

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=258651


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi *Nawakwa* and *Welcome* - 
 I was at this auction and the second auction too. The teal sold for an even $400.00. Check the thread "Auction News" for more details (link below). 

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-103644/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 8, 2007)

It didn't take long for me to wonder why I even registered. For what I was interested in I never stood a chance, mostly the mineral waters. I also had an eye on some of the sodas but the profit margine was either too narrow or not there. Did you notice the amount of mineral oil that buffalo was coated with?! I couldn't see attending the second sale the first spanked me and sent me packing. Did you pick up anything?


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi* Nawakwa - *
The *waters* went very high because of a couple of bidders, who bid high on a lot of glass. Without mentioning names, when they want something, the sky's the limit. *The sodas* - Most of them had hidden damage. As a matter of fact, both auctions had a lot bottles w/ hidden damage. 

*Oil *- Nearly all of the older bottles were oiled, inside and out. My hands were nasty every time I handled one. 

There were some really good deals, if you stuck around till the end (important in auctions). 

_*Click on the link above in my last reply to see what I got and for other prices from the first auction.*_


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah I watched the "fella" in the back left he must've spent about three grand. I remeber several of the bottles you got, you were also to my left. I did get a bid in on the Farmvilles, looks like you took the better of the two. I regret not chasing that Thomas Maher futher, I was 2nd bidder, the other sodas in my opinion were just too close and as you say with  issues. I know I should've stayed but when the sick budwiser took $45 and I couldn't even win that I was through. Tomorrow's another day there's never a shortage of stuff to buy. I thought oil was left behind years ago,  must be I'm just to careful with my few $$$.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi *Nawakwa* - 
 Yes, we checked out behind him. It was $3000+! There was another bidder w/ deep pockets to his left. They were at both auctions. If they weren't there, I would have brought home more and for less.

 I didn't catch what the T. Maher went for. If you are talking about the Conrad Bud, well if I remember right, it had a very large chip off the lip.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah it was the Conrad, didn't notice the chip though, God looks out for children and fools. I have a guy in Montana who was looking for one. The Maher was at me for $70 anybodys guess where it would have stopped.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 13, 2007)

There are some Mahers on eBay right now. I stumbled on some last night in the water section. Maybe you can get a deal on one. []


----------



## Nawakwa (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd like to ask if you've seen this color Buffalo before and what color would you call it?


----------



## Nawakwa (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you handle the teal one at the auction we were discussing? Look at the back of this one and think about the back of the one that sold.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 15, 2007)

straw? or maybe a VERY VERY light yellow or amber?


----------



## Nawakwa (Jul 15, 2007)

See if this helps put the color in perspective as compared to others.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 15, 2007)

its almost like a  gasoline type color...


----------



## Nawakwa (Jul 15, 2007)

Another board refered to it as a pruce-gasoline, I can't decide what the color is nor can I find any reference to this color. The only new color I came up with that I hadn't heard of was a orange-amber


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 15, 2007)

definately not orange amber, i have an orange amber coke sitting right in front of me, orange amber looks more orange than amber actually it looks almost pure orange

 im with tony I SAY ITS GASOLINE


----------



## Nawakwa (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh no, doubt it's no where near an orange/amber.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

Nawakwa,
 Thanks for posting pictures of your bottles.
 I never knew that these were so beautiful, crude and colorful.
 Stinger


----------



## Nawakwa (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you and I hope you enjoyed them,  let me explain why I have the picture of these fine ladies. On another board I post to I shared this picture to show and explain how to tell the difference between the new honey amber from the 1970's and the original one. One of the two ambers is the original and one is the repro that's why I sat them side by side so it would be easier to compare. Care to take a guess at which one is the right one? Here's a hint the devil's in the details.


----------

